# Degenerative Myelopathy Flash Test bad news



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Not sure if this is posted anywhere, took a quick look and didn't see it...

I've been asked to circulate this information, as it is very bad news for research for DM, which affects primarily German Shepherds. So many of us have had or currently have dogs inflicted with this disease, including Millie who took this illness to her grave.

If anyone has any further information about all this, would love to hear.

http://aspcacommunity.ning.com/forum/topics/critical-help-needed-for

The University of Florida is no longer processing Degenerative Myelopathy (DM) Flash Tests as of March 15, 2009, for Degenerative Myelopathy!

Dr Clemmons' lab is being shut down as soon as he finishes the current research for the German Shepherd Dog Club of America. The University of Florida feels there is more money to be made in other areas. Please sign our petition to keep the DM Flash Test operational, as it is desperately needed for DM research to move forward. The knowledge gained from the DM Flash test is irreplaceable! While there is another DNA Test, the SOD1 that has been developed by Dr Joan Coates for DM, that test was created through research on Boxers and Corgis! Corgi/Boxer DM is NOT the same disease as German Shepherd Dog DM! Only 4 German Shepherds spines were used in their research, to the hundred plus Corgi/Boxers!! Early test data on the German Shepherd Dog indicates that not all German Shepherd Dogs with Degenerative Myelopathy even possess the mutated SOD1 gene for which the other test is screening!

To sign the petition to continue DM research, please click link below (they only have 939 signatures out of a goal of 5,000!):

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/SupportCriticalGSDMResearch


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I signed it.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

thanks for sharing! I signed it too


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Signed it


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Signed it!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Signed


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

done


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I signed and posted to facebook and to two private parenting boards to which I belong!


----------



## MassiChewSits (Mar 10, 2009)

Signed


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Signed and passed along to our group volunteer list. 

And from the looks of the petition now, the VGSR volunteers have been busy! 

Thanks folks!

Lea


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Signed.


----------



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

Me too.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Signed!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

signed, but will e-signature be valid?


----------



## CarolynSD (Jun 28, 2021)

MatsiRed said:


> Not sure if this is posted anywhere, took a quick look and didn't see it...
> 
> I've been asked to circulate this information, as it is very bad news for research for DM, which affects primarily German Shepherds. So many of us have had or currently have dogs inflicted with this disease, including Millie who took this illness to her grave.
> 
> ...


JUST FYI - Testing can be done through OFA in Missouri. That is where we tested our Lab/Ridge. We then did stem cell therapy with a vet 2 hours from us. It has only been four days but now we are thinking about adding the Clemmon's protocol which you can still get from Westlab if your vet will prescribe. Praying all of this works.


----------

